

Ask HN: Please review my new App (Premium Themes) - csomar
http://premiumthemes.com?ref=hn

======
jhgaylor
I really enjoy being able to see the theme without having to navigate away
from the page. On the themes near the bottom the page gets cut off because the
top of the page is starting near the cursor. I can't scroll down to get the
cursor higher on the screen so I just ignored those.

